# LATEST 8-10 outlook



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is the latest , after our brief January thaw, its wack right back into the freezer, and it could get stormy around the 23rd and could last into early Februarypayup. 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ECMWF_0z/test8.gif


----------

